# FS: FRAGS [Abbotsford] DELIVERY AVAILABLE



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Free delivery anywhere between chilliwack and richmond on purchaces of 75$ or more
Pickup also available

1. SOLD









2. Acan Maxima 50$









3. Branching blue bubble coral [super rare] 35$









4. Green Chalice 15$









5. Acan Echinata 60$









6. Acan Echinata 25$









7. Tyree Watermelon Chalice 75$









8. 24k Gold Mushroom 25$









9. 24k Gold Mushroom 25$









10. 24k Gold Mushroom 25$









11. Ultra Yuma 35$ [pending]









12. Ultra Yuma 35$









13. Yuma 25$ pending









more in next post


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

14. SOLD









15. Ultra Yuma 35$









16. Yuma 15$









17. Yuma 25$ [pending]









18. Ultra Yuma 35$ [pending]









19. Ultra Yuma 35$









20. Ultra Yuma 35$









21. Yuma 25$









22. Yuma 20$









23. Ultra Yuma 35$









24. SOLD









25. ORA Hisurta 35$
Frags and mother colony shown









26. SOLD


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

26. Yuma 15$









27. African Blue Hornet 50$









28. Yuma 15$


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

14, 24, and 26 spoken for


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow beautiful frags! Makes me want to go back to saltwater.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

BigPete said:


> Wow beautiful frags! Makes me want to go back to saltwater.


i could never stop having saltwater, too much nice stuff

i need to sell a bunch for funds for my frag tank

more to come


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Any torches/hammers/duncans?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got torches and hammers, no duncans


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

any FS? Also do you accept paypal? it's the only way I make money, working at home. C:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Yup, I'll get you some pics later today


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

29. Green Branching Hammer 20$










30. Neon Green Branching Hammer 30$










31. Purple Tip Branching Hammer 25$










32. Ultra Green Torch 35$










33. Yellow-Tip Torch 35$


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

What are the sizes of 31 and 33?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

31 has heads a bit smaller than a ping pong ball when puffed up. 33 is really big, 3"+ long tentacles. YMMV with lighting and current.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Which 26 is taken? There's two. the ultra yuma or the yuma in 'purple' and green?


----------



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful frags Spit.Fire. Might have to snag some from you if you still have any available next paycheque.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Scampi said:


> Which 26 is taken? There's two. the ultra yuma or the yuma in 'purple' and green?


sorry, first 26 lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

35. yuma $25









36. yuma $30









38. yuma $25









42. Yuma $25









UTTER CHAOS PALYS
$30/pp, min 2 polyp, mostly 3 polyp


----------

